# A thought for all of you...



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I just wanted to say that I have been touched by every post that I have read here! My heart goes out to all of you who have suffered the loss of a child! What has touched me the most though is the strenght that you have... From now on whenever I look into my Dd's eyes I feel eternally grateful! Its so easy to take for granted what God has blessed us with....


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Raven,

I posted here the other night and somhow it's gone?

I'm so glad the the mothers here have touched you. I know for me it helps to hear someone acknowledging my child because so many want me to forget.

The ground is covered
with a fresh blanket of white
just as you were
several days ago
like the ground
you were still and silent
not a cry
so I cried for you
soon the snow will melt
and fade away
but you, not you
your memory will never fade


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Thank you....

I can only imagine the pain a mother goes through when she loses her baby.... my MIL had about 8 miscarriages and she admits now that she has blocked it all out. She is also a qualified altho non-practicing midwife. I suppose each mother deals with her pain in her own unique way....


----------

